# Marquette



## harleydmn (Apr 26, 2012)

Just got done planting 20 vines. These were given to me today, now I need to learn everything I can about them. But I have at least 3 years to do it. My wife and I excited.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 26, 2012)

Ask away if you get stumped. Somebody was very nice to give them to you.


----------



## harleydmn (Apr 26, 2012)

The owner of the company I work for has a vineyard. Yes, it was very nice of him. It is hard ( expensive) for a small grape grower to buy just a few vines, if you can buy 50 or more the price really comes down. I couldn't thank him enough, he could tell that I was excited just by the look on my face. I did find the other thread on these and will have to start from the beginning and read it all....Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Apr 26, 2012)

If you want to wade through 200 pages of posts, here is a link to about 5 or 6 years of growing grapes from planting to a small commercial vineyard. 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f25/champlain-valley-my-vineyard-19820/
or this one which is covering a new vineyard right from taking cuttings (one of which is Marquette)
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f25/vineyard-beginning-grapeman-30613/


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2012)

You have your hands on some great vines!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 26, 2012)

Since you started this thread, why don't you keep it going and keep tracking your journey.


----------



## Deezil (Apr 26, 2012)

Jump start it with some pictures


----------



## harleydmn (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm away for the weekend but will add pics when I get home. Thanks guys, will try to keep it going.


----------



## harleydmn (May 1, 2012)

Ok back home, so I actually was given 31 vines last Wed. They were already 2 weeks since they were shipped. I didn't know about these at all but wasn't going to turn them down. No site prep at all, they needed to get in the ground and I was leaving Thurs morning to go out of town. Got 20 holes dug and vines planted before dark, or before I fell over. Put the other 11 in a bucket with fine mulch and added enough water to keep them damp. After work today, I planted the other 11 and put in some posts I had. This is a lot of work for an old man and doing it all by shovel. The vines are 6' apart with 10 vines in a row and rows spaced 10' apart. Hope I am doing some of this right.

Should I trimmed these to just 1 stem with 2 buds or let them go till next year?


----------



## grapeman (May 1, 2012)

It looks like you did a good job. You could trim the vines back, but I would just leave the bigges one if you do and not trim it to 2-3 buds. That way it can form more leaves but the largest cane can grow bigger this year. They will do fine either way. If you use grow tubes for protection, you almost have to cut back to one main cane.


----------



## Brian (May 1, 2012)

Looks good Man!


----------



## harleydmn (May 2, 2012)

My posts are only going to be 5' above the ground. Will this work or should I try and put an extension on them?


----------



## grapeman (May 2, 2012)

5 feet will work, but when using top wire training I perefer 6 feet because the wires always sag a bit. Extensions are the source of a weak point, so it is a tossup. What do others have to say?


----------



## harleydmn (May 5, 2012)

Well checked my vines last night, the leaves are popping open......getting very excited. Going to have to start working on the trellis, think I'm going to rent a auger for this job.


----------



## harleydmn (May 10, 2012)

Well the vines are looking good. The wife prune them back and put up bamboo stakes. She took the pruning s and put in top soil, will these root?


----------



## grapeman (May 10, 2012)

A few of them might grow so it might be worth trying.


----------



## harleydmn (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, Grapeman

I wish PA would allow shipping the wife and I would love to buy a bottle. One day we hope to get some time and take a trip up to see your vineyard.


----------



## tatud4life (May 10, 2012)

Nice looking little vineyard you are starting there!!! The posts on my trellis' are 5'. I don't have a problem with them. I have some pics of mine in the vineyard gallery if want to have a look at them.


----------



## harleydmn (May 12, 2012)

Looks like the vines are doing good.


----------



## grapeman (May 12, 2012)

After they get a bit larger and bloom- yes those are flower clusters-you will need to snip them off this year. If you leave them they will stunt the initial development of a strong root system. They look great though.


----------



## harleydmn (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, I think everything is going good. The plants really took off, they are looking healthy. Didn't plan on doing my wire this year, so I had to put up string. Having alot of fun.


----------



## robie (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the photos... a beautiful sight for my eyes!


----------



## Brian (Aug 9, 2012)

Looking good George!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy, healthy vines. Next year look out!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 9, 2012)

Gotta love Marquette.


----------



## tatud4life (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful looking vines!!!


----------



## harleydmn (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, In a couple more years maybe some wine!


----------



## Duster (Aug 10, 2012)

grapeman said:


> 5 feet will work, but when using top wire training I perefer 6 feet because the wires always sag a bit. Extensions are the source of a weak point, so it is a tossup. What do others have to say?



I know this post is old but I have to throw an Idea out there that grapeman convinced me of on another thread.
instead of an extension on the post how about a 4 foot "T" bar across the top and run a geneva double curtain. I can not prove it yet but Grapeman has the numbers to prove a much higher yield with Marquette vines on the double curtain.


----------



## harleydmn (Aug 10, 2012)

I may have to do some research on this. I am still in the beginning stages so I am not committed yet. I was just so surprised that how well they are growing for only planting them in early spring.


----------



## tatud4life (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know the growth differences, but I have 3 muscadines. I used the 4 arm Kniffen trellis. (I hope I spelled that right.) Mine are growing like weeds and my oldest looks like it has a pretty good crop on it. It is 3 years old. I'll post a couple pics later today to let you see what I'm talking about.


----------



## tatud4life (Aug 10, 2012)

Here are the pics that I promised! Hope this helps!


----------



## harleydmn (Aug 17, 2012)

I notice some spots on my leaves. Looked them up and looks like black rot. I only have a couple here and there and not all plants. Should I start spraying right away? We have had a lot of rain this year, not sure if that is the problem. What do you guys recommend me doing?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 17, 2012)

You got the infection a long time ago so spraying now is of limited value. You need to begin early in the growing season and keep up spraying. Use a spray listed for black rot in your state. Some examples are Captan and all mancozeb products.


----------



## harleydmn (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't see many leaves with the spots, but I am worried. Started spraying, but I am also feel it is a waste of time this late in the seasons. We had alot of rain this year. My vines grew like crazey. I will start spraying early next year.
.


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 11, 2013)

I am getting ready to do my trellis. From your posts makes me want to do a modified gdc system. I have searched and can not seem to find any info on it. Could you tell me the height and spacing on your wires? Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2013)

Harley I will try to answer this soon. Today is a bad day for the stomach , etc from the chemo. You can't find info on it anywhere else because it is my own creation. I will try to answer in a few days as I get feeling better(chemo last Wed and Thurs).


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, I am in no rush, you just get your self feeling better.. My wife has been an oncology nurse for 20 years. I understand.


----------

